

John Resig - JavaScript Library Loading Speed - andres
http://ejohn.org/blog/library-loading-speed/

======
sam_in_nyc
Although this article is pretty old, it's the fact that John pays attention to
details like this that makes me completely confident in my choice to use
jQuery.

------
thomaspaine
Here is some more recent data (02/03/09):
[http://blog.creonfx.com/javascript/mootools-vs-jquery-vs-
pro...](http://blog.creonfx.com/javascript/mootools-vs-jquery-vs-prototype-vs-
yui-vs-dojo-comparison-revised)

Unfortunately that article doesn't test jQuery 1.3, but you can find 1.3
benchmarks here: <http://docs.jquery.com/Release:jQuery_1.3#Performance>

------
ivank
This is over a year old. It would be interesting to see if there's any
changes, especially with jQuery 1.3's browser feature/bug detection.

------
johns
This is over a year old. At the pace these libraries evolve, this is not very
useful data anymore.

